# How will FWC distinguish legal circle hooks from SS hooks?



## Gone Fishin' Too

What is the best way to figure out which circle hooks are the illegal ones in the tackle box?The ones that are SS or not?I can't tell the difference. Does anyone know what method the FWC will use to determine what is a legal circle hook? Please help!!! I've heard that a magnet will help, but have you ever taken a magnet to your SS silverware? It sticks to a magnet also. I believe that some of the lower grade SS is still attracted to a magnet. I workin MRI so I have a good idea of what will stick to a magnet. So how can I or the FWC tell the difference?


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Gone Fishin' Too (5/24/2008)*What is the best way to figure out which circle hooks are the illegal ones in the tackle box? Does anyone know what method the FWC will use to determine what is a legal circle hook? Please help!!!


Not sure exactly what you are asking but to my understanding..NO stainless, and NO offset. As far as the offset I would think if you laid a hook on a table edge (eye off the table) the non offset would lay flat and the offset wouldn't. The stainless is self explanatory and a magnet won't pick it up.

http://inshoreflorida.blogspot.com/2008/03/circle-hook-ruling-joint-admendent-2714.html

"A circle hook is described by NMFS as a hook designed so that the point is turned perpendicular back to the shank in forming a generally circular or oval shape. Reef Fish Gear Regulations (Effective June 1, 2008)" *That is where my understanding of NO OFFSET comes from....I might be wrong and stand to be corrected.*<P class=BodyBold>Commercial and Recreational<UL class=Body><LI>Require the use of non-stainless steel circle hooks when using natural bait (live or dead) when fishing for any of the reef fish species <LI>Require venting tools and dehooking devices to be onboard and used on all vessels harvesting any of the reef fish species </LI><LI>No mention of No offset:banghead:banghead:banghead</LI>[/list]




























*I would like to have the option of circle hooks or barbless hooks.*


----------



## fla_scout

Not sure I can respond to this question with a non-bias opinion of our FWC. The only thing I can add is for you to cover your butt and make sure before you go out you check your hooks. If you have one of the hooks you are eluding to that may attract a magnet then throw it out because you WILL not win in a court of law against an FWC officer because their word is the absolute truth. They have the absolute last word and opinion of your violation or perceived violation. Cover your ass is all I can suggest. And no I don't have an ongoing case with them, I just feel they have way to much power. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Bryan Bennett

I have sold circle hooks for many years now and cannot remember seeing many, if any at all, makes of circle hooks that were stainless steel. The hook that might be causing the confusion is Mustad's 39960 which is the hook we have used for years. It is a dull silvery color, but Mustad does not call it stainless. Mustad calls it "tinned," which to my understanding is a finish that willed rust rather readily. The only possibly stainless circle I can think of is one VMC made, I believe, but it is an obscure make that I have not seen on shelves in quite some time. All the Eagle Claw black and red circles are non-stainless, to my knowledge. Can someone post a reference to the "non-offset" requirement in either Federal use or state waters...I, too, cannot find this wording in official documents. Good luck out there. Bryan Bennett, Sam's, (251) 981-4245


----------



## just add water

I thought I had figured out the new laws regarding the use of circle hooks. The link above from tuna man says that you have to also usecircle hooks on king mackeral and sharks. I did not know these were considered reef fish. Does that mean I have to carry a venting tool when fishing for sharks? Boy they make this hard for me since I only get down to Pensacola 3 times a year to fish. I have been into the FWC web site and have read up on it. The other question is what happens if I am not tageting a reef fish species but happen to catch one by mistake on a j-hook?


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Bryan Bennett (5/24/2008)*I have sold circle hooks for many years now and cannot remember seeing many, if any at all, makes of circle hooks that were stainless steel. The hook that might be causing the confusion is Mustad's 39960 which is the hook we have used for years. It is a dull silvery color, but Mustad does not call it stainless. Mustad calls it "tinned," which to my understanding is a finish that willed rust rather readily. The only possibly stainless circle I can think of is one VMC made, I believe, but it is an obscure make that I have not seen on shelves in quite some time. All the Eagle Claw black and red circles are non-stainless, to my knowledge. Can someone post a reference to the "non-offset" requirement in either Federal use or state waters...I, too, cannot find this wording in official documents. Good luck out there. Bryan Bennett, Sam's, (251) 981-4245


Not to start a pissing match, the reason I said "Non-Offset" is because the wording of *perpendicular *(the question would be: is the offset hook perpendicular?). And they spell out the words stainless steel.

"A circle hook is described by NMFS as a hook designed so that the point is turned perpendicular back to the shank in forming a generally circular or oval shape. Reef Fish Gear Regulations (Effective June 1, 2008)" *That is where my understanding of NO OFFSET comes from....I might be wrong and stand to be corrected.*


----------



## lobsterman

> *Bryan Bennett (5/24/2008)*I have sold circle hooks for many years now and cannot remember seeing many, if any at all, makes of circle hooks that were stainless steel. The hook that might be causing the confusion is Mustad's 39960 which is the hook we have used for years. It is a dull silvery color, but Mustad does not call it stainless. Mustad calls it "tinned," which to my understanding is a finish that willed rust rather readily. The only possibly stainless circle I can think of is one VMC made, I believe, but it is an obscure make that I have not seen on shelves in quite some time. All the Eagle Claw black and red circles are non-stainless, to my knowledge. Can someone post a reference to the "non-offset" requirement in either Federal use or state waters...I, too, cannot find this wording in official documents. Good luck out there. Bryan Bennett, Sam's, (251) 981-4245


Here is your link for the circle hook requirement.

http://myfwc.com/marine/GearRules/index.htm


----------



## Tuna Man

> *lobsterman (5/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bryan Bennett (5/24/2008)*I have sold circle hooks for many years now and cannot remember seeing many, if any at all, makes of circle hooks that were stainless steel. The hook that might be causing the confusion is Mustad's 39960 which is the hook we have used for years. It is a dull silvery color, but Mustad does not call it stainless. Mustad calls it "tinned," which to my understanding is a finish that willed rust rather readily. The only possibly stainless circle I can think of is one VMC made, I believe, but it is an obscure make that I have not seen on shelves in quite some time. All the Eagle Claw black and red circles are non-stainless, to my knowledge. Can someone post a reference to the "non-offset" requirement in either Federal use or state waters...I, too, cannot find this wording in official documents. Good luck out there. Bryan Bennett, Sam's, (251) 981-4245
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your link for the circle hook requirement.
> 
> http://myfwc.com/marine/GearRules/index.htm[/quote]
> 
> Thanks...that spells out what I was interpreting as to what I read as perpendicular.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bryan Bennett

Thank you for the link...non-offset it is...thanks again


----------



## Evensplit

Just to muddy things up further....taken fromFWC's FAQ page <P align=left>Are offset circle hooks allowed? <P align=left>Gulf of Mexico federal waters 
<P align=left><LI>? Yes, offset circle hooks are allowed in Gulf of Mexico federal waters. The definition of a circle hook indicates the point is turned perpendicularly back to the shank of the hook, but does not preclude an offset angle. </LI>

<P align=left><LI>? The offset hook indicates the angle of sideways bending of the end of the hook in relation to the hook shank. </LI>

<P align=left><LI>? While offset hooks are allowed in federal waters, some research has indicated the greater the degree of offset, the greater the likelihood of injuring a hooked fish. Therefore, their use is discouraged. </LI>

<DIR><P align=left>State waters </DIR>
<P align=left><LI>? Offset circle hooks are allowed in federal waters when fishing for reef fish. On June 1, 2008, <U>Florida </U>will not allow offset circle hooks to be used when fishing for reef fish in state waters. </LI>

<P align=left><LI>? For other states, check with the state fishery management agency whose waters you are fishing in to determine if similar measures apply. </LI>


----------



## kahala boy

guess according to that link....no offset allowed. will the selling of offset and stainless hooks beillegal then in florida?How will they determine if offset hook was only used in Federal waters?


----------



## Tuna Man

:banghead:banghead:banghead

Mudding the waters is right, but it is spelled out. So the BEST thing to do is only buy Non-Stainless, Non-Offset Circle hooks, unless there is a major difference to my question below.

Now my question for someone that has the experience with both types of Circle hooks is....

Can YOU tell by any great margin that the hook up ratewith a offset circle hook is greater then with a non-offset circle hook. Not that it makes ant difference, under the new rules.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *kahala boy (5/24/2008)*guess according to that link....no offset allowed. will the selling of offset and stainless hooks beillegal then in florida?How will they determine if offset hook was only used in Federal waters?










:banghead:banghead:banghead

Actually you probably would have to prove it yourself vs the FWC. How I don't know.:banghead My feeling now is why take a chance. Hell I Bass fish with barbless hooks, and they sure can shake a hook trying to get off and I still boat them.


----------



## lobsterman

I have used both and I personally prefer the inline wide gap Owner circle hooks. With those you won't have a problem other than the price. I also like the Mustad ultrapoint demon circle hooks. Half the price of owners but slightly offset. However my friend that works at a local tackle shop said the MAN told him that because the point comes in back toward the shank they would be legal. But I would get clarification on that myself if I intended to use them now.It isn't worth the hassle. You can however get the Owner inline circle hooks in the pro pack for less per hook. That is what I recommend.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *lobsterman (5/24/2008)*I have used both and I personally prefer the inline wide gap Owner circle hooks. With those you won't have a problem other than the price. I also like the Mustad ultrapoint demon circle hooks. Half the price of owners but slightly offset. However my friend that works at a local tackle shop said the MAN told him that because the point comes in back toward the shank they would be legal. But I would get clarification on that myself if I intended to use them now.It isn't worth the hassle. You can however get the Owner inline circle hooks in the pro pack for less per hook. That is what I recommend.


:nonono:nonono:nonono When have you seen two different FWC officers have two different interpretations of a rule that can and at times is ambiguous?

If need be, considering the price factor, and if illegal, can the Mustad ultrapoint demon circle hooks. _Half the price of owners but slightly offset._ Be straighted out. Just curious


----------



## lobsterman

On a regular basis. That is why I said just use the Owner it won't confuse them period. It is straight all the way. That is why it is called inline.


----------



## lobsterman

I emailed FWC and asked them about the Mustad Ultrapoint Demon Circle Hooks. Legal or Illegal in State Waters. I will copy and paste the response on here as soon as I get an answer.


----------



## Tuna Man

> *lobsterman (5/24/2008)*I emailed FWC and asked them about the Mustad Ultrapoint Demon Circle Hooks. Legal or Illegal in State Waters. I will copy and paste the response on here as soon as I get an answer.


If you get a positive response we need to print it out. If you get a negative response E-Mail again and the response might be different.:doh


----------



## lobsterman

I've contacted them several times and they usually shoot straight with you , but then you have some knuckle head young gung ho Wild life occifer re- interpret it for you differently. Either way it don't make a ratsrearend to me. I like the Owners anyway. The only difference is cost. Mustad = more bang for your buck.


----------

